# Which Vehicle for Portugal alagrve



## CecilRodrigues (Apr 28, 2018)

We are family who have recently regained our Portugues nationality right now in Dubai - UAE and will move next year to Algarve permanently. Wife and kids are portugues, hubby still awaiting his papers to come through so will move on dependent spouse visa. 

We have 2 vehicle petrol in Dubai, Nissan Tiida hatchback 1.8 2006 model and FORD Explorer 4ltrs V6 engine basic model 2013.

Since we are allowed 1 car to be imported to the portugal was wondering which car is worth taking with us to portugal. or is it best to buy a car on portugal, however the advantage wife only can drive automatic cars and europe mostly these cars are expensive. 

The import benefits are 1. no customs duty 2. no import tax but still have to pay ISV (IMPOSTO SOBRE VEICULOS) is it CORRECT ?

Anybody out there who have moved from Dubai to Portugal can helps us with some tips !! i am planning to take with us only some electronics and no other stuff. what do you guys suggest ?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

CecilRodrigues said:


> We are family who have recently regained our Portugues nationality right now in Dubai - UAE and will move next year to Algarve permanently. Wife and kids are portugues, hubby still awaiting his papers to come through so will move on dependent spouse visa.
> 
> We have 2 vehicle petrol in Dubai, Nissan Tiida hatchback 1.8 2006 model and FORD Explorer 4ltrs V6 engine basic model 2013.
> 
> ...



It's actually one motor vehicle per adult immigrant and since the rule change in the last budget, you have to have owned it in your name for 6 months prior to import, have 12 months to begin the matriculation process (from when you register residency) & may not sell it for 12 months after matriculation unless you repay the tax saved. 

So if you register one car to one partner & the other car to the other partner now, you'll fit the criteria to import both vehicles on the tax free basis. 

You will however have to pay the annual road tax on both vehicles & that amount is calculated as if the vehicle was new at date of matriculation not at date of manufacture.


----------

